# Please look at this pic!



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Sorry about the poor quality pic but my red has got something all along the edge of his gills.
If you look at the pic at the white stuff along the end of his gills. He has had this for a very long time, it doesnt seem to get worse but ive noticed him trying to itch/rub his gills on objects around the tank.

Does anyone know what this is and the treatment, a clearer pic wouldnt help much more as what you can see is basically what it is here.

cheers


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

someone must know about diseases here.

No one else's piranha has this, so it must be something


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

It looks like the membrane at the edge of the gill plate has deteriorated. This could be caused by a bacterial infection, ammonia/pH burn or a parasitic infestation that has caused the fish to flash to the point where it has caused physical damage to the gill plate.

What are your water parameters? Do you see any spots on the fish or is the other gill plate clamped?


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

I have just had a dose of ammonia in my tank, which i have now cleared up.
He has no spots, he is fine everywhere else.
The gills are not clamped to his body, they still move with his breathing, but they just have this white cloud type stuff around the edge. 
Both of the gills have the same condition.

Some bits seem thicker in places and protrude outwards a little.
I was thinking some kind of parisite or something because they have cleared up a little before, but then came back again. But then it could be the ammonia.

Thanks DonH, tell me what you most likely think it is, and if you know a cure ill try it!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I think most likely it's ammonia burn that caused it. Keep on top of your water and it should regenerate.

If it continues to flash even though your water issues have been fixed, than chances are it has parasites.


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Ok thanks alot, ill keep a close eye on it.


----------

